# Timber Ridge Lodge at Welk Resorts Branson • WRB



## Dunk (May 15, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if our local Branson expert (JLB) has an input about this resort. I have stayed at the Welks resort outside of San Diego and it is very nice.

Timber Ridge Lodge at Welk Resorts Branson • WRB   
Branson, Missouri

I see lot of availablility for next summer?
Thanks


----------



## JLB (May 15, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68192&highlight=welk+resort+branson

If there is a lot of availability, they are developer deposits.  They need bodies for tours.  Bring yours.


----------



## lll1929 (May 15, 2008)

I visited the Welks Hotel which is down the hill from the Timber Ridge Lodge.  I was able to view the 2bdrm timeshare.  They are new and really nice.  They have several that are complete but since Welk is not yet selling them, several of them are avail in II.  They are opening a sales office this summer but they will still have tons of developer inventory in II for a while.

I am staying in one of the 1bdrm (larger side) in July of next year.  I was able to pull it in II.


----------



## DVC076 (Sep 5, 2008)

*WRB - The Lodges At Timber Ridge Welk Resorts Branson*

Are there any reviews about this resort? I would like to find out more than I can on the Interval site or the Welk site and hear from someone who has actually stayed there or seen the 2 bedroom villa and resort in person. I couldn't find this resort on the review section of TUG under the II code or the name. Am I missing something? Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------

